# shepherds hut



## aramco (8 Sep 2020)

hi this is my latest project a shepherds hut, I could not find any plans for one anywhere, but did find 3 measurements, for a 1/12 scale one length, width and Hight, so sat down with pencil and paper and designed one, and I am useless at using computer design programs, here is the up to date progress, I am awaiting some stop bolts for the wheels, but like a twit I did not notice where they where coming from, yup China, as my wife calls it wing wang land, one long wall will be left without windows for furniture, and the other will open so one can play around inside, and hopefully the roof will also come off, I have ordered some bendy plywood for that, and will have to see how to fasten it so it opens, this is my first foray into 1/12 scale stuff, this is a precursor to the gypsy caravan I have just bought the plans for,


----------



## donwatson (9 Sep 2020)

Very interesting indeed. I like the look of this project, will you keep posting pictures, please ?
Don W


----------



## aramco (9 Sep 2020)

Hi Don ok will do, the bolts have not come yet so will have to start something else till they do, one thig I will not do is paint it as I am rubbish at it, I will probably sell t for someone else to finish, I wont be making furniture either, if there is enough interest from the people who want them, then I will do some more, as they are pretty hard to find, if not on to other things.


take care
John


----------



## aramco (17 Sep 2020)

todays update, the bolts have finally turned up yesterday, made the wheel hangers for the axles, and wheels - onto the 3 rd set keep not liking how they turn out, - might yet have to make another set, while i was waiting I did another tree elf from a Jim Blume pattern and other stuff - got side tracked on to this, a Wayne Mahler pattern, will stack cut them on 3 mm plywood, takes at least 9 hours + to complete.

take care and stay safe.
John


----------



## AES (17 Sep 2020)

Very much like the shepherd's hut John. Keep us posted please.


----------



## aramco (17 Sep 2020)

AES said:


> Very much like the shepherd's hut John. Keep us posted please.


ok Andy how are you all keeping??
John


----------



## AES (17 Sep 2020)

Hi John,

"Covid-wise" we're all fine here, thanks for asking. But my back has been playing "silly sausages" once again! NOT very funny! But "we'll get there in the end" (if only I knew where "there" is it might help a bit)!

How about you and yours? - I'm seeing LOTS of activity coming from "Atelier Aramco" these days. though. Must be that new Hegner.  Here I'm making S L O W progress with finishing that MG Midget kids' pedal car. Will have some more pix "one of these fine wet days").

Cheers


----------



## Bm101 (17 Sep 2020)

AES said:


> Here I'm making S L O W progress with finishing that MG Midget kids' pedal car. Will have some more pix "one of these fine wet days").


Still waiting! *taps foot. 
 *whistles


----------



## AES (17 Sep 2020)

Blimey Bm101. Me and my big mouth (keyboard! I thought everyone had forgotten. Hope it's a L O N G tune yer whistlin matey! (But it WILL get done).


----------



## Droogs (17 Sep 2020)

@AES if I remember correctly you when you started making the model it was of that new Bugatti one wasn't it.







The type 35


----------



## AES (17 Sep 2020)

No Alan, that's one the (about the only things!) that hasn't changed at all - it's (still) a 1948 MG TC Midget!


----------



## aramco (20 Sep 2020)

put the wheel hangers and wheels on and glued the hut together except for the roof, will hopefully get round to that tomorrow, once I get the roof sorted i will post some more pictures, I have one major draw back, I went to put the hinges on, and my arthritic hands cannot hold the pins, even with tweezers , they are so small, so unfortunately the person who gets this will have that to do, and I am not making furniture or painting it, I made that abundantly clear to the people who do this all the time, and there is also a very good chance this will be a one off piece, as I have lots of other things I want to do, and the gypsy caravan is high on my to do list and that could take up to a year.

take care
John


----------



## aramco (21 Sep 2020)

got this far last night, tried to put the hinges on but the pins are so small I will have to glue the hinges in place then put the pins after they are stuck down, then its the roofs turn, I am using bendy plywood , and last night bent it into rough shape and put painters tape round to hold in position , and hopefully I will get the roof struts in tonight, going to be busy.


----------



## AES (21 Sep 2020)

"So far so good" John!


----------



## lurker (21 Sep 2020)

You could carve a tiny David Cameron (remember him??) to sit on the steps.


----------



## aramco (22 Sep 2020)

here is another update the roof should be ready to go on tomorrow, then some steps to make and its done, someone else can finish it.

take care
John


----------



## donwatson (22 Sep 2020)

Great piece of work and very interesting. I think I may have had a problem hanging hinges that small.


----------



## aramco (22 Sep 2020)

hi


donwatson said:


> Great piece of work and very interesting. I think I may have had a problem hanging hinges that small.


hi Don I am afraid i had to cheat with the hinges, I superglued them in place , as I have bad arthritis in both hands, I will sell this when I get the roof an steps made, and give the pins to the person who buys it, and they can put them in, its been a very steep learning curve but I have enjoyed doing it, and I would do it again if anyone wants one, my next project is a gypsy caravan, but that will be a long job, got the pattern, now the work starts,

take care
John


----------



## AES (22 Sep 2020)

@aramco: John, I have a similar problem with unsteady hands (though I suspect mine is nowhere near as bad as yours). But just as a suggestion for those hinge pins - IF you haven't tried already.

Try a very small drill (Dremel type, or could be a pin chuck type if you can twiddle it) to pre-drill where those pins should go. Of course the drill bit itself will need to be VERY small diameter (perhaps 0.5 mm or even less - depends on the pin dia of course). 

But if you don't already have a set of such tiny drills they're quite handy for all sorts of little jobs and not expensive - try Axminster, or one of the suppliers listed in the sticky at the top of the Metalworking Section (just one e.g. of many is Arc Eurotrade). Just use the holes on the hinges as a drilling guide (as the hinges are already in place) and drill though the ply, ideally stopping before you break out on the inside (a bit of sellotape wrapped around the brill bit at the right depth works fine). Now the pins should be quite easy to "drive" in, holding each head with a pair of fine needle nose pliers and "just" push.

HTH, and apologies if you've already tried that idea and it doesn't work for you.


----------



## lurker (22 Sep 2020)

These are surprisingly good 






50Pcs Twist Drill Bit Set 1/1.5/2/2.5/3mm Titanium Coated Drill Bit Set HSS Shank Drill Bit Set Tools High Speed Steel Nitride Drill Bit Set with drilling ability For Wood Plastic Aluminum Copper: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders. Shop 50Pcs Twist Drill Bit Set 1/1.5/2/2.5/3mm Titanium Coated Drill Bit Set HSS Shank Drill Bit Set Tools High Speed Steel Nitride Drill Bit Set with drilling ability For Wood Plastic Aluminum Copper.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## AES (22 Sep 2020)

They look good lurker (and good price too) but in this particular case I doubt that going down to "only" 1.00 mm dia will be small enough.

I had in mind a little set I also bought quite cheaply which goes down to the old size No. 80. I'm not going out to the cellar to measure that drill now now, and don't have my lookup tables handy right now either, but that No. 80 is "VERY VERY" small! I think the biggest drill in my set is about 1.00 mm or so in dia.


----------



## donwatson (23 Sep 2020)

From my handy 'Zeus' book the #80 is 0.35mm (about 0.013" ?)


----------



## AES (23 Sep 2020)

Yeah, thanks donwatson, I think that's right (I'm still too lazy to get my Zeus out - it's in the next room would you believe)! LAZY so-n-so me  .

Doesn't matter really, the only point I was trying to make was to lurker about that set of drills he linked to. "Nice" though they seem to be (especially at that price!) at 1.00 mm dia, the smallest in that set is probably a bit too big for what John (aramco) needs for those little hinge pins.

BTW, the little set of drills I was referring to were "picked up" (and paid for!) by me in a model shop one day - the sort of shop that specialises in plastic scale models. Apparently they bore little tiny holes in their models sometimes.

As I've tried to say before, "just" because we're "woodworkers" doesn't mean we shouldn't be prepared to look outside the usual dealers for specialised stuff like those little drills. I don't use them very often, but when I do need them they don't 'arf come in handy!

Cheers


----------



## aramco (22 Oct 2020)

AES said:


> @aramco: John, I have a similar problem with unsteady hands (though I suspect mine is nowhere near as bad as yours). But just as a suggestion for those hinge pins - IF you haven't tried already.
> 
> Try a very small drill (Dremel type, or could be a pin chuck type if you can twiddle it) to pre-drill where those pins should go. Of course the drill bit itself will need to be VERY small diameter (perhaps 0.5 mm or even less - depends on the pin dia of course).
> 
> ...


no I havent already tried this but its a good thought, i do have some 1 mm drill bits I will try this on a piece of scrap and see where it gets me, probably searching the floor among the debris to find the pin I dropped, magnets to the fore


----------



## AES (22 Oct 2020)

aramco said:


> no I havent already tried this but its a good thought, i do have some 1 mm drill bits I will try this on a piece of scrap and see where it gets me, probably searching the floor among the debris to find the pin I dropped, magnets to the fore


 Yeah John, I understand your difficulties, but according to the hinge & pin sizes you MAY find 1 mm a bit big. Good luck anyway mate.


----------

